
Google has been tracking nearly everything you buy - microwavecamera
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/17/18629789/google-purchase-history-gmail-email-receipts
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19942219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19942219)

------
ggg2
and so does every email provider. heck one company even offers you a service
to send this data (which they probably use for ad targeting already) to a 3rd
party that automates back promotion claims with your credit card or something.

